
17 year old geek makes $130,000 selling White iPhone 4 conversion kits - Concours
http://www.tipb.com/2010/11/17/17-year-geek-130000-selling-white-iphone-4s/
======
niqolas
SMH: "I've read you've made over $100K in just a couple of weeks, is that
correct?"

Fei Lam: "That number is bull. I made only 30-40k. 100k was income before cost
of product. Every time a site picks up the story it changes a little bit..."

Source- [http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/iphone/legal-action-
eyes-...](http://www.smh.com.au/digital-life/iphone/legal-action-eyes-creator-
of-black-to-white-iphone-4-converter-kit-20101118-17yf0.html)

~~~
scrrr
Legal action? What the fuck. They should embrace such people that are
essentially fans AND evangelists and not threaten them, just because they
haven't been able to ship a white iPhone.

Somebody tell me a good reason why this behavior would be justified.

~~~
jlmendezbonini
Agree with you but is not whether there's a good reason or not, it's about
Apple protecting their brand. They probably won't sue him, at least that's
what I'm hoping for a young entrepreneur, but he is definitely not going to be
able to keep selling his conversion kit. His supplier is in big trouble.

~~~
YooLi
It's not _his_ conversion kit. It's white Apple parts directly from Foxconn
(i.e. they are official Apple parts) that a friend of his who works at Foxconn
is able to _procure_. More bluntly, they are stolen Apple parts.

------
eitally
These kits (both legit Foxconn parts and third party bits&pieces) abound in
Shenzhen. I think I saw more fake iPads than real ones, too, but until you
start playing with them it's hard to tell they're not OEM.

------
stuhacking
That article is pretty light on content, however it does link to a better
version: [http://www.observer.com/2010/daily-transom/white-iphone-
four...](http://www.observer.com/2010/daily-transom/white-iphone-four-sending-
kid-college)

